# How to teach "out"?



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

For GO, I will start with a few lowered jumps leading to a table. The table will be baited with food and I backchain - first just the table with the send arm. Then a jump and the table etc. Then start using other obstacles.

For lateral sends (out) I start running fairly close to the send obstacle but with my arm extended out (will be a big out if at shoulder level and a lesser out if closer to my side eventually) and even step to the side I am sending to as I am teaching; food or a toy are tossed first as a lure if needed but quickly faded to a reward. I work at distance somewhat gradually for a lateral send but I have found once the dogs understand lateral sends, the distance can be increased fairly easily.

For books, the Linda Mecklenburg books are fun. I like Agility-U, an online school and the Clean Run magazine as well. Awesome Paws, Daisy Peel and several other excellent handlers and instructors have online classes as well.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

Thank you.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

I am not certain if you subscribe to Clean Run, but its a great magazine and has articles for all levels. The August issue has a great article by Nancy Gyes on discrimination (teaching out, left, here, whatever). She covers the different methods you use (ie physical cues, verbal cues) and how to train it. 

I am not much help, since I mostly rely on physical cues, so none of my dogs have a verbal out or directionals.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I don't subscribe to it but maybe I should


----------

